# Chocolate Rubik's Cube?



## Hadley4000 (Mar 23, 2009)

The Rubik's Chocolate. Possible? I think so!

Lofty and I were talking about this after getting back to my house after Chattahoochee(Pretty late). There were chocolate chocolate ship muffins. We ate them. Then, we discussed if a Rubik's Cube could be made out of chocolate.

It would be temporary, though. Some kinds of chocolate are very hard. What we were thinking, is get some harder chocolate, melt it down into a mold of pieces, then freeze it. After it is frozen, it should be hard enough to be stable.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 23, 2009)

I want one to eat while I use another to practice with.

What would the core be made of? 

And I'm sure you could lube it with some milk.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 23, 2009)

But I think the cubies would break when you try to pop them in... I guess that depends how hard they are though.

Also, would the core be chocolate as well?


----------



## byu (Mar 23, 2009)

Chocolate stickers!


----------



## jcuber (Mar 23, 2009)

you could just make a bunch of indavidual cubies, and stick them together with icing, slight heating then re-freezing, any edible kind of bonding would do. Of course, it wouldn't be useable this way.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 23, 2009)

They would melt in your hands as you solve them, so you have to solve them fast.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 23, 2009)

Hence "*speed*cubing".


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 23, 2009)

I wonder what type of lube it would use... milk? Peanut butter?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 23, 2009)

There actually does exist chocolate which won't melt in your hands, although you might have to make it yourself because I'm not sure the chocolate would still have that property after it was melted and resolidified. But it should be possible to make chocolate Rubik's Cubes. I think the real question is: what would we use for rivets and springs?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

qqwref said:


> There actually does exist chocolate which won't melt in your hands, ....


From that link:


> The *bras*, which take nearly two weeks to harden, are made from a special variety of heat-resistant chocolate, and Trummer can’t keep up with the demand. They’re the perfect gift for someone who likes *milk* chocolate.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 23, 2009)

some time ago I saw a 3d printed rubik's cube (printed in one piece and fully functional) on twistypuzzles

if you combine that design with something like http://www.instructables.com/id/3D-chocolate-printer-made-from-LEGO/ it could work


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> some time ago I saw a 3d printed rubik's cube (printed in one piece and fully functional) on twistypuzzles
> 
> if you combine that design with something like http://www.instructables.com/id/3D-chocolate-printer-made-from-LEGO/ it could work



That'll work I think... hmm... anybody know a bakery or candyshop or something that would be willing to make us one?


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

I want one!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 25, 2009)

you could use the same candy they use on the outside of m&ms for stickers 

and maybe make it peanut butter filled


----------



## Poke (Mar 25, 2009)

Yum, peanut butter...


----------



## Joffie Berkowitz (Oct 26, 2016)

This is one my family and I made:


----------

